# Could any of you NT's ever have a serious relationship with someone stupid?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I once had a friend that did this, and he hated the girl. He vowed never to do this again. But could you ever have a serious relationship with someone stupid even if they were extremely hot? Could you?


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

No. It would be too frustrating.


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

Depends on the kind of stupid.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I have seen NTs do it, and its like they have a human pet. It makes me fucking sick.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

No.

I wouldn't be attracted to someone stupid in the first place.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

but this is so touching. . . .

YouTube - Simple Jack Trailer


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> but this is so touching. . . .
> 
> YouTube - Simple Jack Trailer


ROFLMAO! I loved simple Jack. That was funny as hell!


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> but this is so touching. . . .
> 
> YouTube - Simple Jack Trailer


WTF? An IQ of *5*!!?

And he looks like Fred from the Scooby Doo Movie....


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> WTF? An IQ of *5*!!?
> 
> And he looks like Fred from the Scooby Doo Movie....


LOL, you didn't see "Tropic Thunder"?


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> LOL, you didn't see "Tropic Thunder"?


No. I still haven't seen that.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> No. I still haven't seen that.


You simply must see it. This shit was classic....

YouTube - Satan's Alley trailer

Also this was great as well....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC4STNPm4R4

You have to see that movie


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

No. I would want to slap them with the intelligent stick. :dry:


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

Nope, I know that from first hand experience


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I tried for a very short of time. It didn't work, which is why it was a very short time.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Skewed said:


> Nope, I know that from first hand experience


DAMN! I wouldn't care about her intelligence as long as I first got myself a piece of that. MMMM MMM MMM! VERY NICE! 

On a different note however, as long as the chick is funny and doesn't try to make any of the big decisions in our relationship or asks for my wallet, I'd be wiiling to cope with such drawbacks... However, if she does cross said boundaries, i'm going 2 point out said weaknesses to her face to tell her why these things happen. Whatever happens after that is her fault, she's the one who crossed the line. Truth hurts...


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

No, tried and vowed never again. worst mistake of my life.


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

PulpFictionFan said:


> DAMN! I wouldn't care about her intelligence as long as I first got myself a piece of that. MMMM MMM MMM! VERY NICE!


At the end of the day, it still is not worth it.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Skewed said:


> At the end of the day, it still is not worth it.


At that point, you'll have already told that airheaded hottie that you and her are through yet still you'll have the great memories of getting urself a piece of that volumptuous pie... So I think things balance themselves out there: u get some from a hot girl but u had to cross a long and arduous road to get there. Besides, it can be really difficult to find an intelligent and hot girl nowadays...


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Whenever a stupid person opens their mouth I want to rip out their tongue and shove into their eye socket.

I don't think I could handle a relationship.


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

No. Don't want to, haven't ever and you can't make me.


----------



## Labyrinth (Jun 28, 2010)

no, have not tried it and don't plan to any time soon.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Stupid and hot don't go together. 




PulpFictionFan said:


> DAMN! I wouldn't care about her intelligence as long as I first got myself a piece of that. MMMM MMM MMM! VERY NICE!
> 
> On a different note however, as long as the chick is funny and doesn't try to make any of the big decisions in our relationship or asks for my wallet, I'd be wiiling to cope with such drawbacks... However, if she does cross said boundaries, i'm going 2 point out said weaknesses to her face to tell her why these things happen. Whatever happens after that is her fault, she's the one who crossed the line. Truth hurts...





PulpFictionFan said:


> At that point, you'll have already told that airheaded hottie that you and her are through yet still you'll have the great memories of getting urself a piece of that volumptuous pie... So I think things balance themselves out there: u get some from a hot girl but u had to cross a long and arduous road to get there. Besides, it can be really difficult to find an intelligent and hot girl nowadays...


Eww, how revolting.


----------



## cavarice (Jan 30, 2010)

I think this question is constructed poorly. NT or not, I highly doubt that anyone would willingly date someone whom they _perceived_ as stupid. "Stupid" carries a lot of subjectivity in this context; it is often as a catch-all term for things anybody dislikes.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

My INTJ friend dated a stupid girl once. To this day I still don't know what he saw in her. What bugs me is that he would probably do it again if there was a chance to get laid :angry:

Personally, I couldn't do it. Nothing frustrates me like stupidity does.


----------



## RhoAlphaNuAlpha (May 23, 2010)

I also couldnt do it.
Someone has to have some degree of intelligence for myself to find them interesting, let alone relationship material.

I also agree intelligence is a somewhat relative term.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

That's what you all say, wait until your spouse or significant other gets dementia. I bet that wrinkled face and walker is looking sexier by the moment. Touché! :tongue:


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

PulpFictionFan said:


> At that point, you'll have already told that airheaded hottie that you and her are through yet still you'll have the great memories of getting urself a piece of that volumptuous pie... So I think things balance themselves out there: u get some from a hot girl but u had to cross a long and arduous road to get there. Besides, it can be really difficult to find an intelligent and hot girl nowadays...


I believe that was a defining period of my life when I truly understood that looks were not everything.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

Only if she's like, really hot. Like a trophy to brag about, to prove to myself and others I can do whatever the f**k I want. (Why has freakin Paris Hilton just popped into my mind? She isn't even good-looking!)
But seriously, being with someone whose intelligence isn't at least in three-digit area is, well, stupid. Of course, that tends to correlate with me liking educated people.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam (Jun 2, 2010)

No. I already suffer enough because stupidity in the world for having it close to me.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

no no no dear god no
no even a casual relationship
no even
nothing
I don't want to talk to these people
make them leave
they make me uncomfortable


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

How would I get attracted to them in the first place?

I'm not into looks (unless they look like their personality), so it's kind of hard to find stupid people attractive.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

What sort of stupid are we talking about here?

Anyway, probably not.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I tried it once. It did not work out. I was alway frustrated by his idiocy and his poor attempts to impress me.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

Define stupid?

My gf has had so many mental and social difficulties in her life that her education has suffered. So she does not always have all the facts.
But her mind is brilliant and razor sharp. And what is even more important, she is curious about things and very inquisitive. She learns so fast.

I have seen otherwise brilliant and learned people who were intellectually as dull as a doornail. Being able to recite all the words of Plato does not guarantee having original thoughts.

So perhaps it is not so much intelligence that is the key factor but how open your mind is to the world.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

bleh might have to settle for less, if I keep having my luck with woman.. I have basic that will need to be fulfil at some point :\

Sure it would be better to find the perfect package (smart and pretty) but ideal doesn't always come by.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

sarek said:


> But her mind is brilliant and razor sharp. And what is even more important, she is curious about things and very inquisitive. She learns so fast.


That ain't stupid.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Monte said:


> Whenever a stupid person opens their mouth I want to rip out their tongue and shove into their eye socket.
> 
> I don't think I could handle a relationship.


You might want to try the reverse. Insert ripped out eyeball into mouth. It's probably more feasible and they have a greater chance of choking on their eye.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

While Vanitas raises an astute point (what is meant by "stupid"?), I must protest severely at the pretention and disgusting elitism present in this thread. To pretend that someone's intelligence, something that is *inherent*, or if not inherent, based on nurture to the point where it is not someone's choice (i.e. their early years before they properly mature), is firstly incredibly elitist and secondly, you all act as if intelligence is the only good quality of men.

To call someone intelligent is a great compliment. But let us not forget the other compliments that can be given; kind, caring, resourceful, talented, attentive, helpful, forgiving, warm, friendly, fun, funny, loving, so on and so forth.

Take all these qualities. Take the reverse of all these things, and add intelligence. And then compare which profile is more favourable or desirable. 

I don't rate intelligence as necessary for a partner. It's good, but I don't rate it. Intellectual discussion is something for me and my close male friends over a pack of cigarettes and a bottle of good scotch. I don't spend all day being intelligent. I don't spend as many hours as I can being intelligent. I'm a human being and not a calculator or an encyclopaedia. I have needs other than to be intellectually fulfilled. I would rather have someone who was caring and kind, who knows how to live life to its fullest, the sort of person who I can dote on and visa versa. Most people I know who are smart are also dull in demeanor, bitter at the world and generally frustrated. Why I would want to be in a relationship with someone like that I have no idea.

If we take the extremities of both examples, I would rather date a socialite with a proper upbringing, who knew how to operate in civilised society with class and panache and so on rather than a bookworm, someone who spends all day considering intelligent problems, but who is socially inept and emotionally difficult. 

Of course, I'm a hypocrit, because I'm elitist myself, in ways worse than intelligence. But the point stands. Those of who you pretend not to be elitist should withdraw any comment of "not wanting to be in a relationship with a stupid person", or else alter their opinions. There is no middle ground. To pretend that human beings who are not intelligent are not worthy of your romantic attention is an assertion so blase its sickening. 

Of course, you cannot choose who you fall in love with, I suppose.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I would_ also_ not want to be in a relationship with any individual who thinks that their personal requirements for a relationship are the ones everybody else should have because their personal needs are, objectively, the best ones, and anyone who_ dares_ to have different needs is elitist. yeesh.

Everyone has personal needs and some of us want a mental connection that requires a certain level of intelligence. It would take significant motivation to overcome this difficulty - or resign oneself to a lack of mental connection and settle for another kind of connection that one, personally, values less - motivation that, in all honesty, would probably be lacking. given that it is perfectly possible to find an intelligent person who is also kind, funny, et cetera - these are hardly mutually exclusive, for fuck's sake.

I don't think anyonehere is saying that a stupid, less intellgent, less educated, whatever the definition they are thinking of, person, is incapable of being a loving and caring partner to a person who appreciates them. Some are just really, really frustrated with stupidity themselves.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Monte said:


> Whenever a stupid person opens their mouth I want to rip out their tongue and shove into their eye socket.
> 
> I don't think I could handle a relationship.


 Is everything you post so aggressively haughty?



lirulin said:


> I would_ also_ not want to be in a relationship with any individual who thinks that their personal requirements for a relationship are the ones everybody else should have because their personal needs are, objectively, the best ones, and anyone who_ dares_ to have different needs is elitist. yeesh.
> 
> Everyone has personal needs and some of us want a mental connection that requires a certain level of intelligence. It would take significant motivation to overcome this difficulty - or resign oneself to a lack of mental connection and settle for another kind of connection that one, personally, values less - motivation that, in all honesty, would probably be lacking. given that it is perfectly possible to find an intelligent person who is also kind, funny, et cetera - these are hardly mutually exclusive, for fuck's sake.


 Firstly, life is not the sims. You don't create characters with perfect characteristics. So yes, intelligence and other good things are not mutually exclusive, and neither are the things I listed mutually inclusive. But in the main, it was a comparison between alternate characteristics and intelligence because this thread has so much anti-"stupid" (after all, that's by your definition; the most intelligent stupid person is likely closer to the stupidest NT than that NT is closer to the most intelligent NT... I haven't seen an intelligent post yet from half of the people in this thread). 

"We want someone we can have a mental connection with" -- fine. This doesn't bother me. What bothers me is the obnoxious attitude of this thread. NT Elitism is very real, it seems. If you want a mental connection with a romantic partner, I don't see this as a bad thing or an elitist thing whatever. If you have the attitude that nobody who is as intelligent as you is worthy of your attention, then that is just plain wrong.



lirulin said:


> I don't think anyone here is saying that a stupid, less intellgent, less educated, whatever the definition they are thinking of, person, is incapable of being a loving and caring partner to a person who appreciates them. Some are just really, really frustrated with stupidity themselves.


 I'm not saying that they aren't. Just that their attitude is vile.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Firstly, life is not the sims. You don't create characters with perfect characteristics. So yes, intelligence and other good things are not mutually exclusive, and neither are the things I listed mutually inclusive. But in the main, it was a comparison between alternate characteristics and intelligence because this thread has so much anti-"stupid" (after all, that's by your definition; the most intelligent stupid person is likely closer to the stupidest NT than that NT is closer to the most intelligent NT... I haven't seen an intelligent post yet from half of the people in this thread).
> 
> "We want someone we can have a mental connection with" -- fine. This doesn't bother me. What bothers me is the obnoxious attitude of this thread. NT Elitism is very real, it seems. If you want a mental connection with a romantic partner, I don't see this as a bad thing or an elitist thing whatever. If you have the attitude that nobody who is as intelligent as you is worthy of your attention, then that is just plain wrong.
> 
> I'm not saying that they aren't. Just that their attitude is vile.


Who the hell said you created a date?

People have a right to standards. People have a right to high standards. People_ owe_ their attention to no one. People can, if they so desire, refuse to date people unless they are_ more_ intelligent then themselves. They completely have that right. This may lower their pool of candidates, but they have that right. They owe their attention to no one. It is a preference, not a marker of _worth_. You don't date someone because they are "good enough" for you, because they are "worthy of your attention," you date someone because you _want_ to. None of this is _about_ worth. That is deranged. It is preference, compatibility, desire, needs.

To brand someone an elitist because they know what they want or need in a relationship is nonsense. 

You may not consider it a requirement, but others have that right, and the right not to have to live according to your relationships needs and standards. Good grief.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

lirulin said:


> People have a right to standards. People have a right to high standards. People_ owe_ their attention to no one. People can, if they so desire, refuse to date people unless they are_ more_ intelligent then themselves. They completely have that right. This may lower their pool of candidates, but they have that right. They owe their attention to no one. It is a preference, not a marker of _worth_. You don't date someone because they are "good enough" for you, because they are "worthy of your attention," you date someone because you _want_ to. None of this is _about_ worth. That is deranged. It is preference, compatibility, desire, needs.
> 
> To brand someone an elitist because they know what they want or need in a relationship is nonsense.
> 
> You may not consider it a requirement, but others have that right, and the right not to have to live according to your relationships needs and standards. Good grief.


 There is a rather large difference between what you have a right to do and what you ought to do. It is true that I have a right to freedom of speech. This doesn't justify me going around telling people they are stupid. At the same time, I have a right to high standards, yes. That doesn't justify those standards. Simply having a right to something does not mean that the unlimited excercise of that right is in any case justified.

Again, whoosh, you've missed the point. Step beyond what *you* think, because I'm frankly not attacking you, and look at the rest of this thread. Now tell me whether you see preference or whether you see group egotism. 

People have their rights, there's no doubt about that. And the manner in which they are being excercised is distasteful.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> There is a rather large difference between what you have a right to do and what you ought to do. It is true that I have a right to freedom of speech. This doesn't justify me going around telling people they are stupid. At the same time, I have a right to high standards, yes. That doesn't justify those standards. Simply having a right to something does not mean that the unlimited excercise of that right is in any case justified.
> 
> Again, whoosh, you've missed the point. Step beyond what *you* think, because I'm frankly not attacking you, and look at the rest of this thread. Now tell me whether you see preference or whether you see group egotism.
> 
> People have their rights, there's no doubt about that. And the manner in which they are being excercised is distasteful.


People_ ought_ to have relationships with people they value and are compatible with. And if that is someone intelligent, then that is someone intelligent. They damn well ought to exercise that right. No one should be forced into settling because *you* think so, nor would it do their partner good. This is not elitism in the slightest.

I certainly see some lack of tact in the thread, yes, but that is more often frustration than it is egotism. Some generalisations, also, of which you are guilty too. But none of that means they should change and date stupid people if that is not their personality or needs - it means people should generalise less and/or learn tact.
I also see self-righteousness.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

For some reason all of the stupid males are attracted to me. I hate it. I would love to have some sort of meaningful relationship who could challenge me intellectually. My last relationship was with a ISTP. The guy is a porn loving ignorant hillbilly. But, as most ISTP's they are good at showing people parts of them that they only want you to see. I really do think that most SP's are kinda well...... I'll just say it. Stupid. They are the crackpots of the world! They are also nieve and gullible. I'll never date another SP again. Oh, one more thing. SP's don't plan ANYTHING!! They are so selfish! Mostly the ISFP's. I don't understand how people can be so emotional and live their lives so unplanned! Ah, I don't care.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> For some reason all of the stupid males are attracted to me. I hate it. I would love to have some sort of meaningful relationship who could challenge me intellectually. My last relationship was with a ISTP. The guy is a porn loving ignorant hillbilly. But, as most ISTP's they are good at showing people parts of them that they only want you to see. I really do think that most SP's are kinda well...... I'll just say it. Stupid. They are the crackpots of the world! They are also nieve and gullible. I'll never date another SP again. Oh, one more thing. SP's don't plan ANYTHING!! They are so selfish! Mostly the ISFP's. I don't understand how people can be so emotional and live their lives so unplanned! Ah, I don't care.


You know, there really is no need to generalise.


----------



## RhoAlphaNuAlpha (May 23, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> For some reason all of the stupid males are attracted to me. I hate it. I would love to have some sort of meaningful relationship who could challenge me intellectually. My last relationship was with a ISTP. The guy is a porn loving ignorant hillbilly. But, as most ISTP's they are good at showing people parts of them that they only want you to see. I really do think that most SP's are kinda well...... I'll just say it. Stupid. They are the crackpots of the world! They are also nieve and gullible. I'll never date another SP again. Oh, one more thing. SP's don't plan ANYTHING!! They are so selfish! Mostly the ISFP's. I don't understand how people can be so emotional and live their lives so unplanned! Ah, I don't care.


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I don't rate intelligence as necessary for a partner. It's good, but I don't rate it. Intellectual discussion is something for me and my close male friends over a pack of cigarettes and a bottle of good scotch.


LOL... Thanks for a lovely mental image of "great moments in homosocial bonding"

But I do agree with your main point, which is that intellectual contests maybe don't need to be a 24/7 type of thing..


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I actually like girls who aren't too smart, not ditzy, but if they aren't that intelligent I like it because to me, and I could be wrong, it seems like their emotions are much more pure. 

As long as they were open minded, it won't/doesn't really bother me. And who's to say that I'm not stupid anyways, I mean I obviously don't think I am, but I'm far from the "genius" most NT's seem to think they are. I don't have a single friend of high intelligence, all of my friends seem to be just a little below average, not retarded or mentally handicapped, it's just making themselves intelligent isn't their #1 goal. They help remind me to enjoy life and it isn't all about becoming an omnipotent super being with infinite knowledge.

btw every good friend I've ever had has been an ESFP, not sure if that's a coincidence that they are all not exceptionally bright


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> There is a rather large difference between what you have a right to do and what you ought to do. It is true that I have a right to freedom of speech. This doesn't justify me going around telling people they are stupid.
> 
> People have their rights, there's no doubt about that. And the manner in which they are being excercised is distasteful.


Some of us are bad at social cues and suffer fools badly. Sometimes we can't really help it because we just get so exhausted sometimes. 

It's just so tiring to be around people at all some days and then to have to patiently explain, things that seem so simple and obvious to you again and again and again and again... 

... That's OK. Really thanks. No, that's not the right oil for my car. You have to match the numbers on the oil cap to the ones on the bottle. Yes, it has a letter, too. I'm sorry. Yes. W is a letter. Yes, you're right about that. Right, but 10W40 is not the same as 5W20. Ok, well, please just let me take care of the oil. Yes, I know you were just trying to help. It was very nice. Yes, well I am a little aggravated because we could be done putting oil in the car by now... No, we can't just use the 10W40. It will invalidate the warranty.

... Well, if you leave the strap on the car seat like that, the baby will flip out on the floor while we're driving. Right, the strap needs to hold the car seat down. Let's look at the picture on the car seat again... No, the actual baby will not hold the car seat down by its weight. Let's look at the picture. No, this one. That's not the car seat. See how the beanie baby flips out? I don't want the real baby to do that. Yes, I know you have PhD... Really, my friend will kill me if we flip the baby onto the floor... 

I realize that lots of people can manage this type of interaction well and happily. I find it wrenching sometimes, especially when I'm expected to be all congratulatory and grateful for this silliness.

And these are not stupid men. They're perfectly intelligent. It's just a lot of work sometimes...


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

I believe that would be called assisted suicide. :tongue:

Elitism is something I can be accused of quite easily, and I admit to it. People without my 'type' of intelligence frustrate me, and I am not likely to share a new insight with them, as opposed to those who can understand what I am trying to articulate -- no, maybe not even then. Serious relationships are serious because I share thoughts with a prospective companion, not because the aforementioned prospective companion does not appreciate any facet of me beyond physical attraction. I have quite a few male acquaintances, and while I can appreciate their 'type' of intelligence -- brash, competitive, down-to-earth, extremely literal, kind, caring, etcetera -- I prefer to have little to do with it.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Isis said:


> Some of us are bad at social cues and suffer fools badly. Sometimes we can't really help it because we just get so exhausted sometimes.


 That "some of you" are bad at social cues does not excuse the point I was making (which none of the INTJs seem to have grasped... something about introverts and social cues, probably) 



Isis said:


> And these are* not stupid men*. They're perfectly intelligent. It's just a lot of work sometimes...


 Doesn't that kind of make your point moot..?


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

By definition, one cannot be "hot" if they are stupid.

So... absolutely not.


----------



## HisMrsL (Jul 26, 2010)

Only if I've decided for the sake of self-discipline and teaching myself compassion, to lower myself thusly. It would probably be a dedicated project until I decide that I've learned all I need to learn, have improved myrself appropriately, and then change my number and move real quick.

Or, alternately, if I were doing a research project on stupid people and needed to infiltrate.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> That "some of you" are bad at social cues does not excuse the point I was making (which none of the INTJs seem to have grasped... something about introverts and social cues, probably)
> 
> Doesn't that kind of make your point moot..?


I was kind of ignoring your point because it seemed overly preachy. We're venting over here.

And, no, it does not make the point moot....it is the point. 

You seem to be missing the notion that we (and that includes you) seem willing to attribute stupidity to behaviors that many people would find perfectly acceptable. 

Perfectly intelligent people miss out on obvious information all the time. It doesn't make them stupid. But our finding this stupid does not make us necessarily arrogant bigheads, either, since it is reasonable in the US (and UK) to attribute stupidity to people who miss out on the obvious. 

These differences say something about the way we process information and our relative willingness to experience other people's thoughts with them in real time. 

I feel like I have already done the work of thinking myself and come prepared to the conversation. It feels sloppy and lazy to me when other people expect me to be the other half of their thinking process, too. No one likes to have to hold up more that their fair share of an exchange all the time...

Thats' all I'm saying


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Isis said:


> I was kind of ignoring your point because it seemed overly preachy. We're venting over here.
> And, no, it does not make the point moot....it is the point.
> 
> 
> ...


 OK. Now, see, this is valid. If what you're saying is "People who don't think in a certain way are not compatible to me" that is different to "People who are stupid are not compatible with me," wouldn't you agree? I mean, look at this.



Molock said:


> My INTJ friend dated a stupid girl once. To this day I still don't know what he saw in her. What bugs me is that he would probably do it again if there was a chance to get laid :angry:
> 
> Personally, I couldn't do it. Nothing frustrates me like stupidity does.


I don't believe it to be the case that the definition of stupid on this thread is related to people sometimes missing the point, forgetting things, _attributing stupidity to people who miss out on the obvious._ I mean, that may be yours, and I find your point reasonable, but I don't believe it to be so generally the case as to make my first post moot.

Besideswhich, this isn't a vent. This is a circlejerk. And I'm only too happy to break it up, preachy or not.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> OK. Now, see, this is valid. If what you're saying is "People who don't think in a certain way are not compatible to me" that is different to "People who are stupid are not compatible with me," wouldn't you agree? I mean, look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it to be the case that the definition of stupid on this thread is related to people sometimes missing the point, forgetting things, _attributing stupidity to people who miss out on the obvious._ I mean, that may be yours, and I find your point reasonable, but I don't believe it to be so generally the case as to make my first post moot.


LOL... I am highly amused (although touched) by your validation...

I believe that many of us tend to think of people who are incompatible thought-wise as stupid. Really, much of what's being described as stupid are things like those little conversations I related. Some people just rely a lot on interactions for their thinking.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Isis said:


> LOL... I am highly amused (although touched) by your validation...
> 
> I believe that many of us tend to think of people who are incompatible thought-wise as stupid. Really, much of what's being described as stupid are things like those little conversations I related. Some people just rely a lot on interactions for their thinking.


 You can be sure i'm not trying to pull the old card of "Well I agree with YOU, just not the people who's opinions you share..." if that is legitimately what you were trying to say, then fine. If it wasn't and I misunderstood, well, you're still wrong.

And yes, I think that attitude is common amongst NTs. Threads that incite and justify it are undesirable, "venting" or not.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> You know, there really is no need to generalise.


Oh sure there is! Generalization is fun and confusing!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

RhoAlphaNuAlpha said:


> Sounds like a personal problem.


That might very well be the case. However, SP's are indeed very Illogical.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Oh sure there is! Generalization is fun and confusing!


Are you trying to set a new record for being banned with the least posts possible?



ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> That might very well be the case. However, SP's are indeed very Illogical.


I believe this is the same logic Hitler used to start WWII.


----------



## RhoAlphaNuAlpha (May 23, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> That might very well be the case. However, SP's are indeed very Illogical.


Hmm..
I think someone else is being illogical.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> You can be sure i'm not trying to pull the old card of "Well I agree with YOU, just not the people who's opinions you share..." if that is legitimately what you were trying to say, then fine. If it wasn't and I misunderstood, well, you're still wrong.
> 
> And yes, I think that attitude is common amongst NTs. Threads that incite and justify it are undesirable, "venting" or not.


I'm rarely wrong in matters of logic. It sucks for me, but there it is...

And I really don't agree with you when you get all judgmental...

most of the people on these forums are young and for many of them this is the very first time they are experiencing another person say ..."you know, I find that type of behavior pretty stupid, too." 

I'd much rather see it here that think that people are out in the world undercutting their lives and futures by saying such things at school or work.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Troisi said:


> I believe this is the same logic Hitler used to start WWII.


I thought it was "you deserve a break today, so let's kill off a bunch of people who can't fight back and take their stuff"


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> *Could any of you NT's ever have a serious relationship with someone stupid?*


It is one of the curiosities of life that retarded people do not have a retarded sense of humor. So no.


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

I was going to say "absolutely not"....but then I thought again. Yes I would, because I would be cheating on them.


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> DAMN! I wouldn't care about her intelligence as long as I first got myself a piece of that. MMMM MMM MMM! VERY NICE!





Diphenhydramine said:


> To call someone intelligent is a great compliment. But let us not forget the other compliments that can be given; kind, caring, resourceful, talented, attentive, helpful, forgiving, warm, friendly, fun, funny, loving, so on and so forth.
> ...
> Take all these qualities. Take the reverse of all these things, and add intelligence. And then compare which profile is more favourable or desirable.
> ...
> I don't rate intelligence as necessary for a partner.





Thrifty Walrus said:


> I actually like girls who aren't too smart, not ditzy, but if they aren't that intelligent I like it because to me, and I could be wrong, it seems like their emotions are much more pure.


You are very lucky people. :jealous:
I cannot have a relationship with someone stupid, not even for a night bedding because, for me, brain is sexy.
Not important, not a plus: when i perceive a men being more intelligent than me, my hormones trigger, well beyond his being short, fat, balding with patched skin and with a funny round face (i am talking of a real person and a real experience here). If he is not, i dont'like his physical presence, simply.

Sure, this is not enough: to come to a real reationship, some among the first qualities of Diphenhydramine's list also are needed (the last are somehow irrelevant), and a lot of other things (say, some moral standards that i like and trustworthiness?).

But since i want sex in my relationships until i am at least 60, yes, intelligence is a must.

Luckily, a large, large lot of people who are said stupid or perceived stupid at a first are NOT, if you care to look closer


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

It depends on the nature of the stupidity and its level. Probably not is the short answer.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

This is not directed toward anyone in particular in this thread. Its just how I see it in general:

Being in a romantic relationship with someone who is a lot less intelligent than you seems dishonest, like you are keeping a human pet. If you aren't on the same level somewhat, intellectually, then what are you getting out of the relationship besides a novelty fuck, or someone to cater to your other lesser needs? And is that person even aware of what they are to you? Would they appreciate being that? Hire a maid, or get a dog for that shit. (well, not the novelty screwing) : P

I think that people who are insecure like to be with someone less intelligent, who they can control to an extent, and who will look up to them and make them feel 'bigger' in a way. It doesn't respect the other partner though, when you don't see them as an equal.. and it speaks volumes about how weak you are, that you would let your weakness cause you to give up a chance at a meaningful connection, just to hire a person full-time to spoon-feed your ego. 

The identity of the less intelligent partner can also become obscured, and stifled by that of the partner in control. The more intelligent one is the one calling the shots, making the decisions, not giving the less intelligent partner room to develop on their own. If that less intelligent partner was with someone more on their level, then they could both contribute to the relationship and grow.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

sinistralpal said:


> I was going to say "absolutely not"....but then I thought again. Yes I would, because I would be cheating on them.


So, what would be serious about that?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Troisi said:


> Are you trying to set a new record for being banned with the least posts possible?
> 
> First, how in the world could I banned for saying, Oh sure there is! Generalization is fun and confusing! How is that even offensive? I mean in another thread you got on to me about someone being sarcastic and me reacting. But here, I'm am being sarcastic and you are the one freaking out. Isn't that a bit hypocritical?
> 
> I believe this is the same logic Hitler used to start WWII.


What does that have to do with anything? Stay on topic!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Troisi said:


> Are you trying to set a new record for being banned with the least posts possible?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is the same logic Hitler used to start WWII.


First, how in the world could I banned for saying, Oh sure there is! Generalization is fun and confusing! How is that even offensive? I mean in another thread you got on to me about someone being sarcastic and me reacting. But here, I'm am being sarcastic and you are the one freaking out. Isn't that a bit hypocritical?


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

To me, being with someone on a different level than you in an intimate way is almost a form of narcissism. Acting as if they are your equal but all the while silently looking down upon them, thinking "I'm better than you". Because to this type of person being with someone on their same level is threatening, as they know a person of equal intelligence would challenge them when necessary and not fall victim to any manipulation they might try.

I don't consider myself that smart by any means but would only want to be in a relationship with someone who was on my level or higher. Someone who would challenge me to want to improve myself and develop and would understand me.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

OP: That's a physical impossibility. Interpret it how you will.

Alright. I'll expound. It basically means that to be physically attracted to them, I first have to be their friend. That would mean appreciating their mind and personality and not hating their looks. The mind is crucial in that. The physical impossibility is simultaneously literal, figurative and sexual.


----------



## midnightblonde (Aug 12, 2010)

Absolutely not. I abhor stupidity. Intelligence is the no.1 thing I look for in a prospective mate.


----------



## madame cabanis (Jul 23, 2010)

"Que sera, sera" invalidated. It'd never happen because I'd either shoot myself first or the other person.


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

I don't think I could get very intimate with them. It would remain more of an acquaintance than anything else.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Well I think it works this way. Could you sleep with them?--- Possibly, that's a form of relationship. Yet could you form a good stable relationship beyond sex with someone below your intellectual level? I do not really think so. I find that while you may enjoy their company the NT's natural predilection for mental stimulation will lead to the NT being bored, restless, and unsatisfied. You grow weary of constantly having to look elsewhere for mental stimulation when you should be receiving it from someone who can keep up with you. Most NT's , myself included, seem to have a tendency to feel underwhelmed by those who are below their intellectual level. I would rather be the dumbest one in the group, I most often am because I'm not brilliant but I'm certainly smarter than your average individual, and I have many brilliant friends than the smartest. I get bored with people that can't keep up with me, and having a serious relationship...would not happen. I would grow bored the moment the "puppy love" feeling wore off and then feel guilty if the guy was crazy about me, and I could not stand him. It's an unfortunate situation particularly for any personality type. It's part of why I am HIGHLY suspicious of those, no matter the personality, that "fall in love" with someone at a different intellectual level. It's completely different than money, class/social status, and even a bit of personality because intellectual level is the sum total of experience and knowledge. Do you constantly want to have to correct and teach someone your supposed to be equal to? I would hope not because then I'm pretty sure that is not exactly a healthy kind of "love", and that relationship is based on the need to control, guide, or take care of someone.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

I wouldn't even try to have a relationship with someone who I felt was stupid. It doesn't really matter whether or not they actually are mentally deficient, if I've thought of them as stupid the damage is done. 

Come to think of it, I've never even been attracted to anyone I've viewed as stupid. Intellect is far sexier.


----------



## Exayevie (Jul 28, 2010)

Never ever under any circumstances ever.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think a person needs to be the brightest bulb in the box, but they at least need to have a desire to keep growing and learning throughout their lifetime.

And, what kind of stupid? I'm a klutz and can get confused at times for no apparent reason, but I'm definitely not stupid.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

Sure, no problem. As long as other parts of my psyche are stimulated. I don't really need my SO to be the one to discuss my linear algebra with.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

No, I could not be in a "serious" relationship with someone stupid. There needs to be mutual respect.


----------



## ZeRo (Jul 25, 2010)

I was with someone who wasn't really stupid (academically),
but I always viewed him as "stupid" & annoying.

I disliked how he would agree and "copy" me all the time: if a movie was good, ordering food/drink, music 
just the small things... It made me feel like I was talking to those dashboard dog figurines, constantly nodding.

Lasted a month (surprisingly)...


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

I won't even one-night stand a stupid girl. I've had my chances, but what would have been the point? I'd lose respect for myself.


----------



## Phoenix Down (Jul 2, 2010)

Only if I respect them. 
There are plenty of admirable idiots.

Usually they aren't exactly stupid as much as they are reckless.


And some people are too dumb to live, which is why we pass out darwin awards!


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

1 a : slow of mind : obtuse b : given to unintelligent decisions or acts : acting in an unintelligent or careless manner c : lacking intelligence or reason : brutish
2 : dulled in feeling or sensation : torpid 
3 : marked by or resulting from unreasoned thinking or acting : senseless 
4 a : lacking interest or point

No

i have dated poorly educated but not lacking in ability. I briefly dated someone more educated than I, who treated me poorly. I would like to date someone better educated and more capable than myself, who can understand and support my need for continuing education while not treating me as an inferior, even if i am. That is called a dream.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Been there, done that, ain't doing it again, seriously! The funny thing is I was warned that this guy was a bit of an idiot and of course I didn't believe him and it turns out it was totally true. They don't have to be a rocket scientist but this was just pathetic, I feel kind of bad saying it but it's true.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

NatetheGreat said:


> I once had a friend that did this, and he hated the girl. He vowed never to do this again. But could you ever have a serious relationship with someone stupid even if they were extremely hot? Could you?


I'm not an NT, but this makes me wonder how you define "hot." 
I think in order for someone to be considered "hot," by my standards, at least a certain level of intelligence would be required, unless I were extremely superficial and didn't care at all about compatibility. 
To be fair, though, my answer would also be dependent on how you define intelligence, and what forms of intelligence count as "not stupid."


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

snail said:


> I'm not an NT, but this makes me wonder how you define "hot."


Probably the way the rest of the population defines it: "physically attractive to me."


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

A friend (xNTJ) just told me she is divorcing her husband because he is literally too stupid for her to take anymore. He is a construction worker and she is a math girl. She said she married him because the sex was really good.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

snail said:


> I'm not an NT, but this makes me wonder how you define "hot."
> I think in order for someone to be considered "hot," by my standards, at least a certain level of intelligence would be required, unless I were extremely superficial and didn't care at all about compatibility.
> To be fair, though, my answer would also be dependent on how you define intelligence, and what forms of intelligence count as "not stupid."



Hot starts with something physical but after that its 100% mental. The hottest people I've known have driven me crazy with wanting them (ESFPs), have filled me with passion for a cause (ENFP), have blown my mind (INTJs), have made me devour them completely (INFP). I'm hot right now just thinking about their personalities. :tongue:


----------



## ZeRo (Jul 25, 2010)

jack london said:


> I'm hot right now just thinking about their personalities. :tongue:


Bahhaaha classic..



> Hot starts with something physical but after that its 100% mental.


Anyway, I agree. I have met "average" looking people who've become that much hotter because of their way of thinking etc. On the flip side, I have met really hot people who aren't as amazing as they initially looked once you get to know them.

In all this talk about "stupidity" it made me think.
The person / people I found stupid, weren't wholly stupid. They weren't "retarded" and dim. It was just one aspect that overshadowed them in my eyes, to the extent that I found them really annoying and "stupid". So I guess, I change my answer to -- I could possibly be in a serious relationship with someone "stupid" depending on what kind of stupidity they display... 

...There is most likely something that is stupid about me and _definitely_ an area where I lack knowledge in etc... but if it was something that someone valued etc maybe it would totally frustrate _them_. 

Kind of like if you valued common sense or general knowledge and you get the common question:
_Is Canada part of the United States etc. ?? _

You might not think of that person as highly as previously thought.

So, I think it depends on what area of "intellect" you are focussing on (since I think it can be pretty subjective).


----------



## PhillyFox (Sep 2, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> I once had a friend that did this, and he hated the girl. He vowed never to do this again. But could you ever have a serious relationship with someone stupid even if they were extremely hot? Could you?


I don't begin a relationship with someone because they're "hot." I begin a relationship with them because I love, respect, and trust them. Otherwise it's a waste of my time and emotional investments. 

No. I don't require that my suitors have a PhD in genetic engineering or have an IQ above 130. But I just wouldn't be able to date someone that doesn't use a condom and two months later iis surprised that the girl he slept with is now pregnant. If you're stupid I can't respect you. And if I can't respect you, I won't even bother.


----------



## Odin Atom Smasher (Aug 23, 2010)

I once dated someone who actually yelled at me whenever I said a 4 syllable word that she didn't know....she was gorgeous but drove me gorram bonkers

For a serious relationship....no way in hell can it be worth that mental hell.


----------



## vENOMIZEd (Feb 20, 2010)

No chance, could be a supermodel.

Stupid = no respect.


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

No.
roud:
But if that person was nice, we could be friends.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I can not have a relationship with someone I don't respect.


----------



## Ben Gale (Aug 31, 2010)

interesting points i would have to say i wouldnt mind dating someone stupied if they were hot. it might not last but i wouldnt mind it. the revsiers is exactly the same. smart but not hot is purfectly fine by me. i however will not enter into a relationship where i will have to change my dreams and ambitions to suit thoses of my partners.
what i look for in a relationship is
1. easy to talk to
2. kind and forgiving(i can be a real jerk sometimes)
3.being strange (stange people interest me u almost never know what there thinking)
4.Some who is willing to draw a line in the sand and say this is were i stand cross it and i will fight back. (someone who wont be walked on all the time)
5. someone who will put up with me
6.respect

i feel stupiedy can be over comed just as easly as being ugly can be changed by a new look and wieght loss programs


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm sure the stupid NTs would not notice the difference.


----------



## Ben Gale (Aug 31, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> I'm sure the stupid NTs would not notice the difference.


Watch yourself girl. that is pure attack on your part with no logic or reason behind it other then the urge to piss us NTs off. those are my own personal choices and ii beleave that if you shall not respect them then you should atleast not attack them like that.:angry:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Ben Gale said:


> Watch yourself girl. that is pure attack on your part with no logic or reason behind it other then the urge to piss us NTs off. those are my own personal choices and ii beleave that if you shall not respect them then you should atleast not attack them like that.:angry:


I think you misunderstood. I mean NTs who are not smart (because not all are), not that all NTs are stupid. My goodness....sensitive tonight, are we?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Ben Gale said:


> Watch yourself girl. that is pure attack on your part with no logic or reason behind it other then the urge to piss us NTs off. those are my own personal choices and ii beleave that if you shall not respect them then you should atleast not attack them like that.:angry:


I've noticed that ENTJ males in particular can be kinda sensitive. I'm not really sure why...


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

Ben Gale said:


> Watch yourself girl. that is pure attack on your part with no logic or reason behind it other then the urge to piss us NTs off. those are my own personal choices and ii beleave that if you shall not respect them then you should atleast not attack them like that.:angry:


I believe OrangeAppled's statement has a certain amount of internal logical consistency. While commonly regarded as the intellects of society and therefore the 'smartest', NT's still belong on varying tiers of cognitive abilities. One could be an NT and still have an IQ of 60. MBTI only pertains to your cognitive tendencies, not the consistency of your logic or intelligence (loosely defined here, but bear with me.) By that reasoning, a stupid NT should exist. 

Do you view this as an insult because you highly value both your intellect and your status as an NT? Perhaps, as I have heard before, it is because ENTJ's appear to be highly competitive? Your approach was overly aggressive and emotional.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Mendelevium said:


> I believe OrangeAppled's statement has a certain amount of internal logical consistency. While commonly regarded as the intellects of society and therefore the 'smartest', NT's still belong on varying tiers of cognitive abilities. One could be an NT and still have an IQ of 60. MBTI only pertains to your cognitive tendencies, not the consistency of your logic or intelligence (loosely defined here, but bear with me.) By that reasoning, a stupid NT should exist.
> 
> Do you view this as an insult because you highly value both your intellect and your status as an NT? Perhaps, as I have heard before, it is because ENTJ's appear to be highly competitive? Your approach was overly aggressive and emotional.


Personally I think this is a clash based on English language practice and misreading rather than anything really substantive... bengale seems to be taking offense at minor wording choices by users who (if the "what language do you speak forum" is to be believed, may not be typing in their first language or use multiple languages and therefore be more flexible with their phrasing. bengale's horrendous typing and grammar only adds to the problem.

... but on another note... it's not likely that anyone over the age of 12 who is functioning with an IQ of 60 will be "N" because that requires an ability to make intuitive and logical leaps which is just not developmentally appropriate.


----------



## zerogravity (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol wtf that would kill me x'D
Like seriously, it's gonna be frustating *sigh*


----------



## floccinaucinihilipilifica (Aug 1, 2010)

No. Only dated, twice. Both didn't even last a month.


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow. I never expected stupidity to be such a hot topic. Haha.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

NastyCat said:


> Wow. I never expected stupidity to be such a hot topic. Haha.


this is the NT forum what did you expect


----------



## Ben Gale (Aug 31, 2010)

i stand by what i said and the values i up hold.
Stupiedity can be overcome and/or be overshadowed by other qualitys a person might have
just how you Girls would never merry a guy just because he is hot. i would not merry a girl just cause she was smart or just because she was hot.
your pharse and this debate makes me angery because i feel your insultings my core belifes


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

Ben Gale said:


> i stand by what i said and the values i up hold.
> Stupiedity can be overcome and/or be overshadowed by other qualitys a person might have
> just how you Girls would never merry a guy just because he is hot. i would not merry a girl just cause she was smart or just because she was hot.
> your pharse and this debate makes me angery because i feel your insultings my core belifes


Stupidity can interfere with your lifestyle. I have no idea how I would marry, say, someone who is certifiably retarded even if they were kind and caring and somehow made me feel pity. Similarly, it would be repulsive for me to be in a relationship with a smart jerk. Attractiveness is waived in terms of a long-term relationship; I rarely glance at peoples' physical characteristics.


----------



## Ben Gale (Aug 31, 2010)

one thing i have yet to see is anyone define stupiedity are we talking about anyone with a lower IQ then you or someone retarded. there is a big difference. i know some retarded people with a higher IQ then most of the people on this forum. if it is a lower IQ then how much lower? technicaly anyone that is one point lower then you is stupider then you. people you have got to set some perameters. and there are different forms of stupied like socail skills, book smarts, steat smarts, etc.

Again i say Just date people for their personality and there core values. 

some of you need to get off your high horses.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 27, 2010)

I perfer to be with some one on the same mental level as me, if not higher. But! If their mental standards are lower, but they have a great job, make tons of money, treat me with respect and are wonderful in the bedroom...I might consider it :happy:


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

Ben Gale said:


> one thing i have yet to see is anyone define stupiedity are we talking about anyone with a lower IQ then you or someone retarded. there is a big difference. i know some retarded people with a higher IQ then most of the people on this forum. if it is a lower IQ then how much lower? technicaly anyone that is one point lower then you is stupider then you. people you have got to set some perameters. and there are different forms of stupied like socail skills, book smarts, steat smarts, etc.
> 
> Again i say Just date people for their personality and there core values.
> 
> some of you need to get off your high horses.


Then I believe you are defining what I term as 'developmental intelligence', or 'street smarts.' Social interaction is very important, yes.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

I have had dumb fuckbuddies. Great fun, but not for long. After a while, the lack of balance always makes me feel uncomfortable. I always end up feeling like I am doing something really, really wrong.

For long term relations, I really prefer someone I can also have intellectual intercourse with... Someone challenging and witty.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

NiDBiLD said:


> I have had dumb fuckbuddies. Great fun, but not for long. After a while, the lack of balance always makes me feel uncomfortable. I always end up feeling like I am doing something really, really wrong.
> 
> For long term relations, I really prefer someone I can also have intellectual intercourse with... Someone challenging and witty.


What is intellectual intercourse? I'm painting a halarious picture in my head right now...

**Women sucks guy's penis**
Pause, and Immediately following a question is asked: What is the capital of Maine?
Answer: Augusta
**Man eats woman's pussy**
Another Pause: One number is 10 more than another. The sum of twice the smaller plus three times the larger, is 55. What are the two numbers?
Partner answers: 15
**Initiates penetration**
Final question is asked: In what year was Napolean's army defeated at Waterloo?
Answer: 1815
**Climax**


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Intellectualism is sexy. I witness. I was an INTP and yet I'm borderline T/F , so I think I can give my opinion...
as you say, i think we can like someone very hot, but then, we just want a thing from her/him, so...no relationship I guess xD


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

Ben Gale said:


> one thing i have yet to see is anyone define stupiedity are we talking about anyone with a lower IQ then you or someone retarded.


In truth i can not speak for everyone, but speaking for us INTJ's (forgive me if any of you disagree) I am quite certain the standard definition for stupid is anyone who's lack of intelligence is overly disruptive.

ie: Why was pearl harbor important? Because the US wanted the oil from Hawaii.
or
What was the civil war fought over (american)? George Washington wanted freedom from the south.

Only single examples from an actual conversation, but when i say this is the level of intelligence in everything this person said, i mean it. She was even considerably attractive, a redhead even, yet the idea of a relationship with that individual both disgusts and disturbs me. Sorry if that offends anyone.

I don't need someone intelligent, i just don't want someone stupid.
This question, are we talking about lack of intelligence or simple stupidity (of which we all suffer from time to time) is moot. The question quite simply asked about "stupid people" individuals who's entire existence can be described as, not un-intelligent, but "stupid"

Ultimately, since the question was asked of individuals, your individual input based on your individual view of what qualifies as stupid is all that matters. If you think stupid means someone with 5 IQ points less than you, than you should answer the question from that stand point.

Everyone can be stupid, only a handful of people are defined by their stupidity. those people i could never date.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Ben Gale said:


> one thing i have yet to see is anyone define stupiedity are we talking about anyone with a lower IQ then you or someone retarded. there is a big difference. i know some retarded people with a higher IQ then most of the people on this forum. if it is a lower IQ then how much lower? technicaly anyone that is one point lower then you is stupider then you. people you have got to set some perameters. and there are different forms of stupied like socail skills, book smarts, steat smarts, etc.
> 
> Again i say Just date people for their personality and there core values.
> 
> some of you need to get off your high horses.


I have been there....got the T-shirt and went home again to single.....stupidity to me is aggression.

I don't mind explaining things about what I know about...I can learn from anyone...I can't stand the "stupidity" of aggression....I realise I am not overly social and that can be it's own brand of stupid.

If I can't connect with someone on a cerebral level I will remain single. It just isn't worth it for me.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Perhaps we can define "stupid" as "willful ignorance." And if that's the case, then no, no way. :mellow:
(I don't care how slow my partner may be, if she's learning at least _something_, then I'm happy. :mellow:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Sure. They could be my henchmen.

What? :shocked: It's a serious _business_ relationship.


----------

